# New 400 amp service with Generator and distribution



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to add that that job would have been near impossible without a mechanical stripper like this one:









The insulation was very hard to cut into and strip on that cable. 

I left my Dewalt stripper at home not thinking it would be needed with such small cables. Big mistake!!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice looking installation!


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Is this in Canada? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Is this in Canada?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's in rural northern Florida.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

We max out at 200 amps before we change to CT’s in NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> We max out at 200 amps before we change to CT’s in NY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s 600amps here.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> It’s 600amps here.




Are the tabs on the meter the same dimensions as the 200 amp meters? Are the jaws on the meter socket made differently or are they the same as the 200 amp bypass jaws. I see there is more lug space but curious if the meter connection points are different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Are the tabs on the meter the same dimensions as the 200 amp meters? Are the jaws on the meter socket made differently or are they the same as the 200 amp bypass jaws. I see there is more lug space but curious if the meter connection points are different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 200 amp meter will fit in the jaws perfectly but, they look the same to me but, the meter crew that came out said they were different. The 600 amp and 800 amp bolt in place.


----------

